# Nachfolger vom ETS-X



## badmatt (26. März 2008)

Hallo miteinander, 
hat irgendjemand schon Informationen zum Nachfolger des ETSX von Rocky bekommen?
Hatte eigentlich mit einem Kauf eines ETSX 50 liebgeäugelt, bin jetzt aber unsicher, ob ich nicht auf den Nachfolger warten soll


----------



## decolocsta (26. März 2008)

was für ein Nachfolger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badmatt (26. März 2008)

Wurde bereits in einem anderen Tread berichtet:
"Für das Modelljahr 2009 wird RM einen Nachfolger bringen: Federweg ca. 140mm, mit sportlich-straffer Abstimmung, die Position des Dämpfers bleibt parallel zum Sitzrohr, der Hinterbau besteht allerdings wieder aus einer konventionellen Kettenstrebe, die vom Tretlager aus angelenkt wird. Der Nachfolger soll (endlich!!) die Lücke zwischen Element und Slayer SXC schließen"


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2008)

Wartet mal ab. Die Saison ist noch zu Früh für Infos was 2009 raus kommt. Jetzt müssen erstmal die restlichen 2008er Modelle wie Flatline, Slayer SS usw. ausgeliefert werden. Und irgendwann danach kann man sich Gedanken um 2009 machen.

Also bis dahin, 

da Lenzen


----------



## rocsam (31. März 2008)

spätestens auf den 1. Rocky Days im Kleinwalsertal, vom 20.-22.06. sollte der ETS-Nachfolger als Prototype zu sehen sein-))


----------



## blaubaer (31. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab. Die Saison ist noch zu Früh für Infos was 2009 raus kommt.



ach neee, los raus damit  
will doch wissen für was ich sparen muss ...



TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen erstmal die restlichen 2008er Modelle wie Flatline, Slayer SS usw. ausgeliefert werden.



ich weiss dass meins auf dem dampfer unterwegs zu mir ist


----------

